# Is a Vizsla right for me.



## Moorish-Idol (Oct 6, 2017)

I am considering getting a vizsla and would like to know if it is a good choice for my lifestyle. I had a Lab who has passed away and will be looking for a new companion so many comparisons will be made to her. I will be spending all day every day with my new dog as I will be taking her to work. My old lab traveled to work with me and would go from employee to employee playing all day. Once tired she would sleep under my desk. I will be able to play fetch with her and train her periodically throughout the day. At work there is an open garage door that is about 100 yards from the highway. My lab was trained to never go out that door. 

At home we have a 16 acre fenced piece of property for her to play. She will spend occasional Saturdays or Sundays alone (outside weather permitting) when we are on family outings that don’t allow for a dog. We also have sheep, horses, pigs, and chickens that my lab was trained to play nice with. I have two 10 year old children as well.

I also spend lots of time at the lake where we swim and boat all summer and would like to take her with. I enjoy exercising, hiking, camping and other outdoor activities and would like to be able to hike and enjoy outdoor activities with the vizsla off leash. I also enjoy bird hunting and my lab was an excellent retriever and was able to tell the difference between birds we hunt and chickens we do not hunt.

I am interested in this breed because of it’s excellent reputation as a close companion, sweet disposition, excellent hunting ability and intelligence. I am also looking for a clean dog with very short hair for indoor and traveling. I realize this is a lot to ask of a dog and it will take training. Do you think a Vizsla is right for me. Thanks for your help with this decision.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Everything you described sounds like it would be the perfect situation for a V. Just remember, seldom times do things turn out just like we plan. The puppy stages might lead your dog to be more of a distraction at work then your lab. I think is possible. And your pup will love always being with you.

As far as shedding goes. It is less than a lab, but my dog seems to blow his coat every other month to every month sometimes. It only last a couple days, then he is done.

If started/introduced young the other animals shouldn't be a problem.

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It sounds like it could be the perfect set up. But keep in mind, a vizsla that is with you all day will not want to be left alone. 
Make sure to practice with the pup, it settling on its own daily. 
Also I see a puppy chewing everything under the desk at first. It takes some longer than others to get out of the chewing stage. A x-pen, or crate would help till the stage has past.
I've seen so many pictures over the years, of owners trying to work with a Vizsla in their lap.


----------

